# Gus....xoxox!



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

YGRR received a call from a veterinary hospital asking for assistance for a seven-year-old Golden named Gus. His elderly owner had passed away and left instructions to call YGRR in the event of her death. Gus was promptly brought into the program. 
Gus was found to be overweight at 98 pounds and had numerous masses which were removed and biopsied. Luckily, all were benign. His bloodwork revealed that Gus was hypothyroid so he was started on an appropriate dose of soloxine. Gus came to Riverview to settle in, begin his diet, and wait for his new home. He didn't have to wait long! 
Repeat adopters who were looking for a sweet senior were called to meet Gus. They took Gus for a walk and knew he was the one for them. Gus has now settled into his new home and enjoys his daily walks. His adopters did mention that he ate a loaf of bread that was left on the counter. So, everyone is more watchful whenever Gus is in the kitchen!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

he is so gorgeous! So glad he got a good home. Poor baby.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Once again YGGR puts a big smile on my face!!! Of course Gus helped too.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Gus is a handsome Dude and glad he has a new home...bless you and his new family!!!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

That face, just want to kiss his nose!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

What a happy ending.. Gus deserves to be loved, he's such a lovely looking boy!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so happy for Gus. It's hard when our dogs outlive us but kudos to Gus's previous owner for making arrangements for him. She must have really loved him.

Enjoy your new life, Gus. Your first mom wants you to be happy :heartbeat


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gus*

Yeh for gus!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a handsome boy. I'm sure he will bring lots of joy to his new family once they learn to keep their counters cleared. :


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Gus is a very handsome guy. I'm so glad he's happy and being cared for and loved.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

happy ending for a wonderful dog.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Love those happy endings and to Many more yrs,in this new wonderful family!.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

So glad for Gus. He is a handsome boy. Love the happy ending stories.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Linda...I am so HAPPY for Gus, that he has found his new home. Such a handsome guy he is, I just LOVE his face. That is so sad his owner passed away, but what a final act of love for him they showed! :smooch:


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Someone else saidit first--you just want to kiss that sweet nose of that beautiful guy. I am happy for him that he found a great home.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What a sweetie... glad he has a good home


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

wtg gus mate.

(word of advice gus, go for the wholemeal bread and make sure mom has buttered it and it contains nice meaty bacon)


----------

